
A dishonestly edited video of Joe Biden signals what’s coming - NN88
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2020/01/02/dishonestly-edited-video-joe-biden-signals-whats-coming/
======
sarcasmatwork
hypocrisy!

What do you think the other side has been dealing with for the last 4 years?
Dishonest reporting from MSM which has been around for many, many years. It
has only gotten worse since Trump took office.

------
physicsyogi
Non-paywalled version:
[https://outline.com/WvZKTv](https://outline.com/WvZKTv)

